# Big Black BEAT THE STREET BUS detail begins



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

So....here goes....my first picture contribution

Since early 2013 and joining a car forum I found myself introduced to the world what is detailing.......having pick a few brains I started to build a garage full of products and and as time went by a little bit of know how

I drive a big black tour bus..I aquired my VanHool Altano T9 september last year....but now I want to get it looking that little bit shinier and blacker.

Its not so easy as we do run them through automatic washes and its not always easy to do a pre wash. .....not allowed ie your in germany or poor water pressure etc

Having been in manchester I called home and collected my DAS-6 PRO some scholl concepts S3 17 and 40 myCG hex pads....and then a quick visit to roll up and shines new shop I was geared tp make a start

So as daunting as it is on a nice weathered day in copenhagen I thought id make a start

Happy with it so far but I wish now id have taken my orange pad as the green wasnt quite strong enough....but meh its good practice aswell

Firstly I washed the bus to remove the light dust...I dried...washed again with a fairy an APC solution to remove a wax id recently applied. ....clayed using med BH clay....dried again. .....tardis. ......then i
was ready

I masked up and began.....not really any close up result pics....ill try again tonighy as exactly after this post imm gonna go do another few panels or so....

I finished the panels with a v small application off FK1000P.......

So here she is......v happy..bit eager to get my orange pad for better results

First shot...looks epic from 25yards

After a wash and wax...and a brasso on the wheels down in south france. ..Nimes



....im also going to find a MF broom and use a 2B method thinking of using a grout bucket to r8nse!!!!.hopefully she will stay cleaner longer and wash easier so hopefully less bus washes. .boss will be happy lol......








Some product shots







Some FK applied....lighty honnest and some swirl in the sun...agaim im gonna try for some swirl shots in the sun



And a finished (until.the orange pad arrives) rear engine door....pd no im not detailing the engine


Enjoy...and better pics...50/50s and progress to follow.......I got as far as the first luggae bay and panel above....its a start and a few days parked on my next tour so its gonna be get done over the next 3/4 weeks hopefully

Also a big thanks to mr dtaylor and wanner for all there help input and patience as well as mr brigham


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god that is massive! good luck and it looks very clean!


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks...it is....3.8m high 4m inc the sat dish....amd 13.95m long......its keep me busy but once im there its easy right?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A mammoth task,think your boss should treat you to a few


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha hes a good boss but he wont notice


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice to see something different, if I see a shiny BTS bus on one of our ships I'll know it's yours lol


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Blimey, I wouldn't even know where to start.. Takes me long enough doing a normal sized car :detailer:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

These are amazing buses inside, some times on my work to stay overnight or if anythings on at secc ect. Good job so far mate keep it up


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - that's a labour of Hercules..! Good luck with the polishing on that behemoth :buffer:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys small update in a minute....done another 2 hours


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Nice to see something different, if I see a shiny BTS bus on one of our ships I'll know it's yours lol


Which ship company do you work for?


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jord said:


> Blimey, I wouldn't even know where to start.. Takes me long enough doing a normal sized car :detailer:


Not that bad....yeah its gonna take longer but really breaks down quite easy. ....side by side.....and there are large flat panels an doors so easy to keep track off where u got to

I wont be snow foaming but prewashin if possible......and once its machined ill prob just FK it every 2 month.....use a bettwe shampoo and probably glaze instead of polish


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow that's huge! Lol. Great job.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is before I began


This is the clay...not too bad actually I must be better than I think lol


This is a 50/50......sorry doin my best with a led torch but u get the idea




This is how it looked after a s3 green CGhx cut


This is how after a s40 and CG WHITE polish pad



This is the section I did today...im in the reflection...below the str of STREET. ......followed by the side shot to show panels done to date..not including the top panel that says BEAT THE STREET......





And finally another result shot followed by the paint condition on the next panel down





Wont do any tommorow some venue fella came our saying its driving him crazy...so maybe ill brasso an fk the euroliner steel wheel covers......any suggestions on removin swirl scratches on my wheel covers

Enjoy....more soon


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jord said:


> Blimey, I wouldn't even know where to start.. Takes me long enough doing a normal sized car :detailer:


Not that bad....yeah its gonna take longer but really breaks down quite easy. ....side by side.....and there are large flat panels an doors so easy to keep track off where u got to

I wont be snow foaming but prewashin if possible......and once its machined ill prob just FK it every 2 month.....use a bettwe shampoo and probably glaze instead of polish


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Its not perfect as said....stilll visible swirl but hugely reduced so its a good start I guess


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha epic job buddy, you dont do things by half do you. Just a tad bigger than your meg and bug then, glad i could be of some help mate, :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

I big thank you to obi wan kenobe ^^^^^ i see it as good practice and better than eating crisps n chocolate in catering


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

No probs sir! 

Your txts always amuse me! Look forward to the progress... And our group detail! 


Still think I should buy that house next door? Eh? 

Looking good!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

fair play to ya:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is BRILLIANT!! I want to see more!


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks. ......and so far...nobody had spotted my t shirt in the reflection. ...a few pics of inside tommorow


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice work there fella. 
I can only imagine the looks on peoples faces as they walked past. :doublesho


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

svended said:


> Very nice work there fella.
> I can only imagine the looks on peoples faces as they walked past. :doublesho


I was hidden but not to the people collecting their push bikes.......one said.....ur brave......and another said good work but maybe a car is easier


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gonna leave the panels today..... bit cold and I dont want to upset my best danish friend again....gonna make a start on a wheel......wash with soap and LIDL W5 apc....great stuff....and then brasso and FK1000....may just done one see how I feel

Ive got a few pics of inside as of the comment prevuoys about the busses but they are online at beat the street.net

Firstly LEGO MAN was in charge of washing out my pads ready for the next time....he did a valiant job



Inside











Missed a good pic last night.......difference in finish via the floodlights on the building...really show how bad it is....the improvement. .and what a stronger cutting pad will get me


----------



## robgti (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw one of these outside the Leadmill when I went to see Lissie and my God they are huge.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I did spot the Wan**rs t shirt buddy. :thumb:

Nice project to keep you busy while the bus is parked up, I do think you may need bigger bottles of polish though :lol::lol:

Keep us posted fella. Top job :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

yes those were my first polish buy, i made the error of not seeing the 1kg bottles, but the boss will replace them, probabaly gonna get a bigger S3 and maybe a S40 or a sonax finish or similar

bus w4nk3r T shirt rules, should be uniform after all im obviously a bus ******, not done anything today weather is poo, going to do a wheel cover or 2 tommorow , we travel to Randers DK about 5am CET


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

This is very impressive both quality of work and sheer size
:thumb:
A phrase I rarely hear personally


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just a shot using the lights on the building as mentioned earlier. .....showing the untreated panel and where ive worked......as said stil visible swirls but hugely reduced and I think the orange pad will sail to victory....wont touch other side until ive called by home before I start my next tour up in Sunderland may 20th


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

sparkie1401 said:


> Just a shot using the lights on the building as mentioned earlier. .....showing the untreated panel and where ive worked......as said stil visible swirls but hugely reduced and I think the orange pad will sail to victory....wont touch other side until ive called by home before I start my next tour up in Sunderland may 20th


yeah that orange pad will do it buddy, remember what i said though about the polish you use  oh and don't forget your pad conditioner.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sparkie1401 said:


> Which ship company do you work for?


DFDS in Immingham.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great mate, huge improvement and a massive task!


----------



## james1234 (May 21, 2013)

Grand job! I'd find something that big a little intimidating to clean..


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

james1234 said:


> Grand job! I'd find something that big a little intimidating to clean..


As said breaks down easy and not a race....irs done when its done....and it will nwvwr evwr be perfect so meh

And I have to house mais the inside every day so this way I get fresh air


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Natalie said:


> DFDS in Immingham.


Not been on there for a while...did Esjberg to immingham in summer 2011 and before was goteborg sweden in 2010.....but it was with DFDS but freight.....we more dover calais


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

looking good so far mate! glad you decided to do a thread on here as well. see if you can get CGUK to make you a 2ft backig plate and pad set though because that thing is a monster!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sparkie1401 said:


> Not been on there for a while...did Esjberg to immingham in summer 2011 and before was goteborg sweden in 2010.....but it was with DFDS but freight.....we more dover calais


I'm on the freight side so good chance I'll have done one of the bookings lol, been there 11 years now :s


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking stuff. Seen one of them going around the M25 a few times.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That bus is epic! At least you won't have time to get bored waiting for the passengers!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The inside looks awesome, better than my house lol!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> Thanks. ......and so far...nobody had spotted my t shirt in the reflection. ...a few pics of inside tommorow


I saw the tee shirt. i have one :thumb:

Did I see you last week in Ireland??


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yowfailed said:


> I saw the tee shirt. i have one :thumb:
> 
> Did I see you last week in Ireland??


No buddy wasn't me...ill be in dublin late may with 1D


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

small update

so i was parked here for a couple of days yesterday being a nice day i decided to carry on with the detail










Lego man on security

i did a couple of wheels to match with the relevent panels ive started to correct

this is a before of the rear drive axle










process was a quick wash with the fairy and apc solution, rinse. Followed by a spray and brush with CIF stainless steel cleaner , a Brasso, and finally a coat of FK1000P to help keep em clean or clean easier



















tyre was treated to AG vinyl and rubber care whilst wet, seems to find a level easier ie better coverage

And the front one










im happy with the shine but how do i get rid of the swirls/light scratching ? i think next time im going to remove the nut covers so they can be cleaned better and allow a bit better access to behind

was thinking some form of buffer on a drill and proper metal polish like good old Autosol? any pointers would be welcome

no picture but you can see from my old pictures, i carried onto the next luggage door and panel section above, similar results so im well past 1/2 way on the lower section

finally i know i said i was NOT goin to start the panel above, where it says BEAT THE STREET, but i did hand polish the whole bus early in march when i had innitially started doing it firstly with a very aggressive T CUT paste then a sonax colour restoring polish then a wax but you could see where id been and the panel actually looked worse, slate grey even

im pleased i stopped as id done 3 panels on the opposite side and stoped as the difference to the eye was nil, but in the sun it looked worse

so i did this little section which was annoying me

first a a double clean to remove the layer of dirt/dust, then a second to aid wax removal, if you look at the top right that was before i used the T CUT and the rest you can see where id been by hand










then a dry followed by a clay

yes its a Karcher window vac, please remember its a BUS and some countries are very strict on washing cars and soap etc so easier to be careful, also its a great tool, im buyting one for my windos at home, proper job save time, more car cleaning time WIN WIN!!!




























then a Quick rub with FK1000P (think im still using too much) yes its dirty thats tommorws job however a perfect excuse to see if my VP CP wash will work ok assuming i wanna mostly rinse with a hose, although i do carry a small SKILL pressure washer. If it doesnt ill just keep it to aid cleaning the fly ridden windscreen.










and the result, not 100% but id say 90% happy (orange pad Ahoy!!)



















Enjoy


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahah great thread. this will take a long time to do.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

well im pretty close to half way pal


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

my first love, the Mrs V5 Beetle sport, this is where its at and what all the fuss and practice is for










rear end had just been Corrected and a bit of G Technic for G1










i think i need a Dub in my life lol


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck:lol:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

sparkie1401 said:


> No buddy wasn't me...ill be in dublin late may with 1D


I'll be thinking of you buddy... Then laughing


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> I'll be thinking of you buddy... Then laughing


pays the mortgage pal, and these fancy waxes you are edging me towards :driver:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

sparkie1401 said:


> pays the mortgage pal, and these fancy waxes you are edging me towards :driver:


Sure does!

Progress is coming on well! Be showing my car up soon!!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play fella you are doing a great job on your bus.
I have seen these parked out side the motor point arena in Cardiff and my god they are big and all ways look nice and clean with a bit of shine going on.
but im sure once you have finished yours it will be the best one outa the fleet.
I will keep my eyes open for yours parked out side the motor point arena in Cardiff liking the little lego man on security duty.
loving the bettle with the Porsche wheels.
keep up the good work and always woundred what the drivers do to pass the time


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha usually....sit in catering drinking T and eating cakes....well thats why ive balloned....either that or sleepin or walkin about town


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Great work, keep going, love an unusual thread:thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

small update

gave the old girl a wash using VP citru pre wash on the wheels windscreen and lower section, was ok considering only a hose rins but i think im probably gonna use if for just wheels, windscreen and rear end

finished up by giving her a quick coat of AG AQ wax

the begining









pre wash soaking

















gotta love Aldi



















after just a wash an blade dry (windows)










after a quick aqua wax, its perfect dor the bus, did just the bottom section whih is just below head heaight





































looking pretty good , got some morning shots just now but maybe upload them next time, right must dash off to Esjberg for 2 days off


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking spot on! :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Todays top detailing tip and free gratis......

Dont Aqua wax in the dark....the following morning it looked like id employwd Zorro to lean the bus...was busy buffing at the shell station during a fuel n water stop

I also used the sun to show what it is really like and what progess ive made....im like a kid at xmas wanting an orange CG HEXLOGIC pad





And them I just bobbed down a bit to move the sun to the panel below which ive worked on and voila



Not bad if I do say so myself....v pleased...should have brought the orange pad.......ffs

The other side is just as bad



Forgot to say I did soak the tyres in AG vinyl n rubber care



She looked like this at 0530 hrs when I got up


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

so another fantastic day of weatehr here in Denamrk so i decided to finish the other 4 wheel covers

these are basicallly stainless steel wheel covers and are 22.5"

the process was pretty straight forward

wash and rinse
apply CIF stainless stell cleaner and work in with detailing brush, rinse
dry with MF
Brasso
FK1000

i also reoved the whell bolt covers cleaned with ith the remaining wash water, then wire brushed the edge, then applied FK1000 to help them stay clean and clean easier










FK applied and hazing










ready for the rubber malllet treatment










im even put all the worst dented covers onto one wheel as im quite anal at times and then they will be easier to swap on my return to the yard HQ

ive stop polishing for a bit as im gonna wait now until call via home an get my Orange CG hex pads and teh small ones to, i may akso stop by "Roll up and shine" and get some more VP CPW and maybe some Glaze most likely Black hole


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good buddy!!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and keep up the good work.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Epic !!


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

cheers ENC..........will go quiet for a bit now but hopefully in about 3 weeks will have even better results on the other side of the Bus


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Pymzola (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure how many of these buses there are but spotted one / you on the m20 today looked great nice and clean


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Fair play to you for doing that to your coach! it's coming along really well. My work yard is full of pink Royal Mail vans lol, I have been very tempted to take some stuff to work and see what I can do with one but it would be a complete waste of time as they don't get looked after at all lol


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

WOW ! :thumb: epic doesn't even come close to describing this project !
I'd say its more like a "Forth Bridge" project - they're about the same size - :lol:
and just like it, once you've finished, it'll be time start at the beginning again !
Very impressive thou, must say, there goes a man who loves his job / office, I bet your clients are impressed ? !

Just had a thought - can I borrow it 3rd to 7th July ? If you can just park it up at Woodlands campsite at Silverstone please :thumb: :lol:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome. Beats a caravan any day!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Did notice the T Shirt in the reflection :lol: my missus was going to get me one since I take the bus to work sometimes, also the new Inbetweeners movie trailer is out and they have changed the saying slightly.

How many requests have you had for 1D autographs ?
and do you need to buy every product in 5L !


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> DFDS in Immingham.


I work as a travel agent, we get folk in asking for the DFS ferry brochure :lol:

Floating sofas :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

glad the bus detailing is still going well mate. 

still think your mad :thumb:


----------



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

I have recognized this bus as soon as I seen it, they have been use on the last 2 SteelPanther tours... flipping great band live and it must be a blast to drive them boys around..:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw one of these on the M1 (I think may have been M42) on Friday morning. Forget how huge they are!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

I think my trucks bad enough, and I only do the unit... nice job


----------

